# I'm a Chiropodist and thinking about moving to Spain



## tonyg (Mar 7, 2010)

Hello my name's Tony and I've long since been thinking about a move to Spain to work as a Chiropodist and also do some football coaching as I am also an ex Professional footballer. I've visited several parts of Spain from Torrevieqa region, Salou area and Malaga but would like any info I can get as to whether there would be a need for me. I currently have my own clinic and am very busy considering the current economic climate but would like to have a better lifestyle which I think I could get in Spain.

I have a wife and 2 children (13 & 18) the youngest of which is Autistic and so would also like any info about any Special needs schools in Spain although it may not be necessary as he would probably conclude his schooling in England before coming out.

Please contact me if you have any answers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know if you would get much work TBH, I guess you could do some discreet enquiries to existing Chiropodists here, Would your qualifications be transferable to Spain??? Your autistic child could be difficult school wise. I'm not sure he/she would be able to cope going into a Spanish state school??? and the international schools may not be able to take an autistic child on as they may not have the facilities - it depends how bad the problem is. As for an 18 yo, well too old for school?? would need a job which wont be easy to find, unless you do start up your chiropodist business and employ him/her.

Sorry if I sound negative, but its not easy to move to Spain, especially if you have children or you dont have a job to come to or speak the language

Jo xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I dont believe there is much in the way of special schooling for autistic children I'm afraid

In my personal opinion, your 13 year old is at exactly the wrong time to come out here for schooling, unless you put him into an international school ...... state school would be a disaster unless he spoke Spanish. 

A|s for your profession .... difficult to say to be honest. I guess you would need an expat area, and as there are a lot of pensioners here I suppose it's an ongoing need.

There are loads of footballing coaches around here, and loads of local teams. However they arent all ex pro's so you would have an advantage, but couuld you learn Spanish as quickly as Capello learned English?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In order to practice in Spain, you would have to get your qualifications revalidated and that could mean going through the whole thing again with little or no credit for your previous qualifications or experience. Ridiculous I know, but my wife is a qualified Tri-lingual (Spanish, English and French)Interpreter and Translator and they won't accept her qualifications - this is even more daft than it sounds - she trained and qualified and the University in Madrid (right here in Spain!) She would have to do her five years of study _again_ also with no credit for previous study or work (she even translated for a previous Pope when he visited South America).  :confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> In order to practice in Spain, you would have to get your qualifications revalidated and that could mean going through the whole thing again with little or no credit for your previous qualifications or experience. Ridiculous I know, but my wife is a qualified Tri-lingual (Spanish, English and French)Interpreter and Translator and they won't accept her qualifications - this is even more daft than it sounds - she trained and qualified and the University in Madrid (right here in Spain!) She would have to do her five years of study _again_ also with no credit for previous study or work (she even translated for a previous Pope when he visited South America).  :confused2:


Strange...
When I was looking into the validation of my degree I only had to do 2 university short courses to be able to do it - less than a years study.
Probably depends on what degree you're talking about. Mine's a B Ed Hons.
Also, don't forget that the Bolonia Plan is coming in and things might change - however I bet it's all different for anything medical.


----------

